# Bandsäge für DIY



## fisherlaverna (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, will mir einen kleinen Schuppen aus Holz und andere "Spielereien" aus Holz in meinen Garten erstellen. Da ich dazu viele Holzbretter zersägen muss und ich das ganz bestimmt per Hand machen will, dachte ich an eine Bandsäge für den Heimgebrauch. Kann mir da jemand eine gute empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo.
Ich würde dafür eher eine Kappsäge nehmen, mit der kann man auch gleich auf Gehrung schneiden.


----------



## Aquaga (18. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich würde dafür eher eine Kappsäge nehmen, mit der kann man auch gleich auf Gehrung schneiden.



Genau für sowas habe mir vor Ostern eine Zug-Kapp-Gehrungssäge mit Lasergedöns bei "norma" im Angebot für 99 Euronen geholt.
Vielleicht wäre das auch was für dich und du hast Glück und findest noch eine Filiale die eine in der Ecke stehen hat,
ansonsten online:
https://www.norma24.de/baumarkt/gar...l-zug-kapp-und-gehrungssaege-mit-laser?c=2018

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2017)

Ruhig eine mit großem Sägeblatt nehmen das man vielleicht auch mal einen 12x12 Balken durchbekommt.


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Apr. 2017)

Kann dir nur empfehlen, ein gutes Markenfabrikat zu kaufen. Lieber paar Euro mehr
aber zufrieden auf lange Zeit und nicht zweimal gekauft


----------



## Joachim (19. Apr. 2017)

Bandsäge im Eigenbau? Geht... gucke: https://www.zetor-forum.de/forum/themen/grosse-bandsaege-im-eigenbau.4273/  4 Videos!

Aber einige müssen dabei jetzt wohl gaaaanz tapfer sein.  

Mein hat eine ordentliche große Profibandsäge (2,5m hoch das Teil) und ich sags mal so, es lässt sich toll damit arbeiten, aber das ist nichts für Menschen ohne Sachverstand und mit 2 linken Daumen. Letztere sind verdammt schnell ab damit... und wenn man nicht aufpasst (nicht zu sehr schieben, das Band nicht verdrehen sondern arbeiten lassen denn das kann reißen!) noch schlimmeres.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Apr. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Mein hat eine ordentliche große Profibandsäge (2,5m hoch das Teil) und ich sags mal so, es lässt sich toll damit arbeiten, aber das ist nichts für Menschen ohne Sachverstand und mit 2 linken Daumen. Letztere sind verdammt schnell ab damit... und wenn man nicht aufpasst (nicht zu sehr schieben, das Band nicht verdrehen sondern arbeiten lassen denn das kann reißen!) noch schlimmeres.


Das erinnert mich gerade an ein Schulpraktikum als ich in einer Tischlerei Holreste klein schneiden sollte.
Habe bestimmt 2-3 mal das Band zum stehen gebracht und einmal komplett abgerissen.
Habe zum Glück noch alle Finger 
Ach ja das waren noch Zeiten! Heute dürften die Kleinen nicht mal in die Nähe solcher Maschinen


----------



## Petta (19. Apr. 2017)

Hast Recht Joachim,
5 Bier für die vom Sägewerk!!!!!!!


----------



## efrainhowe (20. Apr. 2017)

Hi, ich habe mir eine von **** geholt, da sind einige gute in meinen Augen abgebildet. Ich selber habe mir den Vergleichssieger geholt und muss sagen, ich bin eigentlich total zufrieden. Eine Bandsäge selber bauen? stell ich mir sehr schwer vor. Ich selber bin zwar ein Fan von Einfach, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Blunanda (20. Apr. 2017)

Was waren das für Holzreste? Hatte mit einer normalen mal bei 40 Grad im Schatten 6h Hartholz gesägt. Ist dann irgendwann aus Sicherheitgründen ausgegangen.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Apr. 2017)

Blunanda schrieb:


> Was waren das für Holzreste? Hatte mit einer normalen mal bei 40 Grad im Schatten 6h Hartholz gesägt. Ist dann irgendwann aus Sicherheitgründen ausgegangen.


Vielleicht lag es auch an der Säge, oder an mir.


----------



## fisherlaverna (20. Apr. 2017)

Wow, danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ich schaue mir das ganze mal durch. Ist ja schon einiges zusammen gekommen. Aber toll wie ihr von euren Bandsägen Geschichten erzählt. Wusste nicht mal das man sich eine selber bauen kann. Muss ich mir auch mal näher anschauen. Überhaupt finde ich alle Links hier gut. Danke


----------

